# Samsung UE55JU6050 helle Flecken



## Artschie321 (3. November 2015)

Hallo Forum,

gestern habe ich meinen neuen Fernseher bekommen -Samsung UE55JU6050- und habe den dann auch direkt an die Wand gehangen.
Aber direkt beim ersten einschalten fiel mir auf das sich auf dem Bild helle Flecken befinden. Besonders am unteren rechten Rand direkt über dem Ramen.
Bei hellen Bildern im Betrieb fällt das kaum auf, aber bei eher dunklen Bildern ist das schon recht störend.

Mir ist klar, das es schwierig ist ein so großes Bild wirklich komplet gleichmäßig auszuleuchten, und das es sich um ein Gerät der Einsteigerklasse handelt.
Die kleinen Wölkchen hier und da auf dem Bild stören mich auch nicht weiter. Nur das Ding untern rechts geht irgendwie garnicht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich das evtl beheben kann? Oder direkt umtauschen?


----------



## Ryle (3. November 2015)

Online bestellt? Dann direkt widerrufen, gar nicht erst mit Umtausch usw. anfangen, da das nur sehr kulante Shops direkt machen. Meist wird das Gerät ansonsten überprüft, eventuell eingeschickt und wenn es dumm läuft bekommste den genauso zurück und es sind Wochen vergangen.
Wenn er aus dem Einzelhandel ist, dann bring ihn zurück oder frag direkt nach Umtausch, da sieht die Sache dann je nach Mitarbeiter anders aus.

Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht. Klar kann ein TV Clouding, Pixelfehler oder Backlightbleeding haben. Aber das muss man als Käufer nicht hinnehmen, egal in welcher Preisklasse.


----------



## Artschie321 (3. November 2015)

Jup ich hab das Ding online bestellt.
Mmh schade, an sich ists ja ein schönes Gerät.
Das da irgendwo eine Schraube zu fest sitzt oder so kann nicht sein?


----------



## Ryle (3. November 2015)

Bei Clouding? Nein. 
Bei Backlight Bleeding ist es teilweise möglich, dass das Panel nicht richtig sitzt, aber da kann man selbst auch nicht viel dran ändern ohne sofort die Garantie zu verlieren.

Etwas Clouding und Einbrüche von Backlight hat man immer, nur geht da die Skala von nicht wahrnehmbar, über unauffällig bis hin zu Augenkrebs. Mach mal ein Bild im abgedunkelten Raum und schwarzem Hintergrund auf den TV, dann kann ich dir sagen wo dein TV auf der Skala liegt .

Aber wenn es dich jetzt schon stört, dann widerrufe das Ding. Man tut sich selbst keinen Gefallen wenn man gröbere Mängel am Panel hinnimmt.


----------



## Artschie321 (3. November 2015)

Na dann werde ich heute Abend mal ein Bild von der Sache machen und hier posten.
Dazu werde ich schon mal kontakt mit dem Versandhändler aufnehmen. 
Das ist verdammt ärgerlich weil schon ziemlich lange auf das Ding warten musste.


----------



## Artschie321 (4. November 2015)

Also hier dann noch mal die Bilder.

Inzwischen habe ich dann auch noch mal mit dem Versandhändler gesprochen. Der hat mich erstmal an den Samsung Support verwiesen.
Erst dachte ich, naja ein Versuch schadet nicht. Aber die sagten auch nur ich sollte die Hintergrundbeleuchtung herunterdrehen und und und.
Als ich sagte das ich das schon versucht habe sollte ich ein Paar Bilder in *Tageslichtumgebung* machen. Wobei doch eigtl klar ist, das dort der Effekt nicht so gut sichtbar ist.
Ich würde dann nach einer kurzen Bearbeitungszeit eine Antwort bekommen, ob das noch im Rahmen der Spezifikationen des Gerätes liegt 

Ich werd das Ding heut nachmittag einfach widerrufen und nen anderen bestellen^^


----------

